# New BFD



## Mpray1983 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys I'm trying to use the BFD to do manual equalization. I have a huge dip at 71 so I went to 
1
filter 1
PA
Freq 63hz
+10 which brings me to 71.5hz
Bandwidth 60
I boosted +5
Then pressing save twice

***I know I'm set at hz and not kHz***

It is still not taking my spl meter off 74db

The only time it works is if I don't reset the main toggle to -- and leave it at 1

Do I need to go thru 1-10 and all the sub filters 1-12 in each section and turn them all off?

When I read the BFD guide it said it was a suggestion but not necessary. My guess is that since there is automatic settings involved that those are all keeping my levels from changing.

Please help if I make sense to you guys and if you need clarification let me know.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You normally have to move the speakers or seating location to try and improve dips as boosting them is simply wasting power and reducing your amplifiers reserves. 
Can you do a pic of your room and speaker/listening location including dimensions?


----------



## Mpray1983 (Jun 22, 2011)

So basically it is only wise to cut signals with the BFD. 

I thought a 71.5 hz wouldn't affect the headroom As much?

Room size is 17h x 13w x 11h equals 2400cf with 3 large openings that go into very large hallways. Both subs are placed on auralex grammas/subdueds

Basically I have everything else relatively flat...my only real problem is this massive dip at 71hz. 

What cable do I need to connect my computer to the BFD? I was thinking USB midi cable.

Thanks


----------



## Mpray1983 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just tried cutting a small spike at 25 and nothing happened with a bandwidth of 12 and a -3 cut. I am not getting any changes.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You might need to cutting more to get your desired effect... for example, if you have 3 dB spike... try cutting 6dB.

I recently integrated a BFD into my gear for the same reasons as you. I was able to affect some change at my primary listening position. But the larger problems with your sub and how it's interacting with your room will remain (you'll likely hear it at other positions). Unfortunately, you'll need to consider:

1) Moving your sub around (have you tried putting the sub at your primary listening position and doing a bass crawl)?

2) Move your seating

3) Bass trapping

Really, the BFD is good for small tweaks but it isn't going to solve all of your problems.


----------

